# Cart for Portable Generator



## Dave_T (Nov 21, 2011)

I have a portable generator that weighs about 200 lbs with gas and needs to be moved to my meter, when needed, which is about 100 ft. from the garage/house. It's very difficult, especially if muddy or if there is snow outside (it's also downhill, so bringing it back is especially difficult). Can anyone recommend a reasonably priced heavy duty cart? I've looked at some online, but many of them seem to have wheel bearing problems. Thanks.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... Most generators have wheel kits available for 'em,....

Or,...
Get a Big Extension cord, 'n leave the generator at the garage, 'n just haul out the Ex-cord...


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Why do you need to haul the thing out to your meter? Sounds like you're using some sort of illegal way to power your house during an outage.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Dave_T said:


> I have a portable generator that weighs about 200 lbs with gas and needs to be moved to my meter, when needed, which is about 100 ft. from the garage/house.


how about leaving it out by the meter?
make a little shed or just use a tarp...

and don't forget to use the rest of the gear


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

build a shed with an emergency flood light that comes on mounted right over the generator and bring the house into it.forget this dragging and hooking routine.you lose power walk out into the shed...transfer the house and start the generator and watch your neighbors get real friendly for some reason...:whistling2: check mine out in a detatched garage with the generator run up into the house panel http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/running-generator-inside-garage-basement-121901/


----------

